# Getting rid of Nematodes?



## AquaBard (Oct 4, 2010)

So I setup my new tank, boiled my driftwood set up my substrate (new from bag) and then I order my eleocharis parvula(hairgrass) and hemianthus callitrichoides(baby tears). It has been a week and I notice I have little redish worm like things wiggling about and borrowing on my driftwood. I can only figure they came with the plants(I normally quarentine but this is a new and large setup where it would have been more trouble than it was worth). I have looked them up and it appears they are nematodes I think. Are these harmfull, I would rather not have them either way? what options do I have to get rid of them that will not adversly affect my plants? Im doing a fishless cycle and my tank has not spiked yet, will that kill them?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Nitrogen spike (any of the major 3) never seem to kill pests, only the things we like. 
Probably not a problem, as long as they do not multiply too much. (usually excess fish food feeds pests like snails and 'worms')

Some fish may eat them. 

There are various wormers on the market, sold for dogs or cats or for many other pets, including fish. There are also some medications that target external pests like flukes. See which one is best for the type of worm you have. You can treat the water and this will kill the nematodes. Most of these medicines will have little effect on the fishless cycle, though some may slow the growth of the bacteria a little bit. 

It is OK to do a 100% water change when you are doing the fishless cycle. Then run some activated carbon to remove the last remnants of whatever medicine you use.


----------

